# AGA 2008



## planter (24 Jul 2008)

Hi All,

Just a heads up to let you all know the AGA international Aquascaping contest is now open for entries. Closing date for entries is Sept 15th.

Details and entry form can be found here -

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

Between us we must have a good few scapes worthy of entry this year, I will certainly be doing my bit!   

Question is  - Can I turn out another worthy scape in under 8 weeks ?  

Anybody entering?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2008)

I subscribed to their magazine and will be entering my tank, has George said even if its not worthy of winning the competition at least it will be another UK entry


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Jul 2008)

I'm having a go, i think you can enter 3 scapes? hmmm, what to do.....

I'll enter "route to wilderness" plus my new "Freescape" (yet to be published) and i have a 30cm cube on the way so that could be all 3. Either way, i'll enter something since you get some good feed back from the judges.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Jul 2008)

Sweet.....my rescaped 90cm can go in, it should be looking tip top by then too.

Have they sorted out applying on line yet? Last time I enterd I had to take a photo of a sighned contract. Crazy.


----------



## planter (24 Jul 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Sweet.....my rescaped 90cm can go in, it should be looking tip top by then too.
> 
> Have they sorted out applying on line yet? Last time I enterd I had to take a photo of a sighned contract. Crazy.




Enter and submit pics online  ! .... seems you can edit your entry to your hearts content before you finaly submit.


----------



## TDI-line (24 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> I'm having a go, i think you can enter 3 scapes? hmmm, what to do.....
> 
> I'll enter "route to wilderness" plus my new "Freescape" (yet to be published) and i have a 30cm cube on the way so that could be all 3. Either way, i'll enter something since you get some good feed back from the judges.



You could always enter George's little mountain one, he he.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Closing date for entries is Sept 15th.


 so we have until then for the tanks to grow? i'd like to enter my small tank, but its no where near ready


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> You could always enter George's little mountain one, he he.



He he "Little Mountain - Dan crawford". I can see it now


----------



## Tom (25 Jul 2008)

I've just re-scaped my 40cm, so given a little time to fill out again, I might be submitting that as well

Tom


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jul 2008)

How exciting!

The more UK entries the better, so come guys and girls...

Even if you're not confident of a prize, the judges feedback should be worthwhile.


----------



## Gill (25 Jul 2008)

can i enter a scpae even if i am chaning the fauna in there next week. 
would love to enter the 5*3*2


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jul 2008)

Closing date is Sept 15th.  So you can enter on the 14th Sept if you need to.  

Or you can enter any old 'scape you like.

I entered a scape from early 2005 in last year's contest.

Three entries max.  $5 per entry (Â£2.50).

Don't be shy.  

Let's show the world that the UK can aquascape.  

I can think of a least ten 'scapes from here that are worthy (not my own).


----------



## planter (26 Jul 2008)

I noticed a Preevious entry had 'Â© Neil hepworth (Practical Fishkeeping)' stamped across it.
Anyone know if your allowed to add to your name like this? are there any rules against it?


----------



## Tom (26 Jul 2008)

I believe they ask for the name of the aquascaper, and the photographer. In many people's cases this is the same person, but some people have pro photographers do the honours. That shot of George's tank was probably taken by Neil and used in PFK, so he had to get the credit for the photo. 

It's probably a legal thing about publishing photos. 

Tom


----------



## planter (26 Jul 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> I believe they ask for the name of the aquascaper, and the photographer. In many people's cases this is the same person, but some people have pro photographers do the honours. That shot of George's tank was probably taken by Neil and used in PFK, so he had to get the credit for the photo.
> 
> It's probably a legal thing about publishing photos.
> 
> Tom




Cheers Tom,

I understand why Neil Hepworth's name is on it, I was more interested to know if adding the 'Practical fishkeeping' bit was allowed?


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> I understand why Neil Hepworth's name is on it, I was more interested to know if adding the 'Practical fishkeeping' bit was allowed?



Neil took the photos but the photo rights belong to PFK, as they commisioned him for the shoot.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## planter (28 Jul 2008)

Cheers George,

You probobly guess where im going with this ... it would be cool if my entries could have 'My name (My company)' printed on them!


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Cheers George,
> 
> You probobly guess where im going with this ... it would be cool if my entries could have 'My name (My company)' printed on them!



Not sure about that, to be honest.  I don't know how the AGA feel about advertising, but I know you can submit your website as part of the entry detail.

I had to put 'PFK' because the photo submitted belonged the them.


----------



## planter (30 Jul 2008)

ive played it safe and just put my name - 

my 3 entries are in   

Found the whole entry process really easy so No excuses from anyone!


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jul 2008)

does that mean we can see your pics now


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> does that mean we can see your pics now


Oh ive seen 'um! he he, i love being me


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jul 2008)

I tip our very own zig to do particularly well... 

Dan - I love being me, too.


----------



## planter (31 Jul 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> does that mean we can see your pics now



I think we have to wait until after the results, Dont we?


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> I think we have to wait until after the results, Dont we?


Yeh i think so, not long now though.

I've got my money on Zig for UK no.1 too.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jul 2008)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> planter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peter's from the Republic of Ireland...  But I know what you mean mate.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2008)

What are the limits and regulations regarding file size of photos? minimum and max resolutions? How many photos can you submit per entry? thanks


----------



## zig (4 Aug 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Dan Crawford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha didn't even notice these last few posts until now, always proud to be associated with UKaps


----------



## planter (4 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What are the limits and regulations regarding file size of photos? minimum and max resolutions? How many photos can you submit per entry? thanks



Hi LD,

check the link in the first post of this thread, should find all the details there! 

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks just saw it  wanted to enter mine but not has it is now cause now its not ready and I just noticed I don't have any high res photos other than the 800pix that I post on my journal! bummer


----------



## planter (4 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> planter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The organisers do stress its not a photography contest! (just as well for me!)


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> The organisers do stress its not a photography contest! (just as well for me!)


Yeah I have to check on the computer to see if I still have the originals, usually delete them, if not I will enter with those in the journal anyway and see  just want to add another UK entry.


----------



## jay (5 Aug 2008)

ooooh!!!
If I pull my finger out, I might make it. Up Co2, dosing and water changes


----------



## JamesM (9 Sep 2008)

I was thinking of entering Evolution, but entering looks like a pain in the rear end, and I hate paper work :?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2008)

I am still thinking if I should enter mine, its not really ready for that!


----------



## Tom (9 Sep 2008)

Right I've got 3 of mine in now   The last one was a bit of a last minute thing and the pictures not perfect, but it'll do :S


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Sep 2008)

the henge aint ready neither  :? so im out!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Sep 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> the henge aint ready neither  :? so im out!



I know it isn't ready but I think it would do pretty well as it is. There's always next year anyway!


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Sep 2008)

neither is 'the forgotten valley' HC is still growing in, and it has a lot to do, i really thought it would be ready, but then my CO2 ran out while i was away and BBA attacked   nothing has been right since


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Sep 2008)

Man, i've got four scape running at the mo and NONE are ready arrrrhhh! Back the "the route" then


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Sep 2008)

I can`t remember the last time I had a scape ready for a competition. I should have had two for this year, but life got in the way of these.  

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Sep 2008)

Well I might just clean the tank at the weekend, remove the powerhead and take some shots to submit it anyway.


----------



## zig (12 Sep 2008)

Only 3 days to go, no new aquascapes from me to enter either, I may enter both of my Mountainscape tanks. I have a low light tank going atm which I wanted to enter but its not ready, its nearly there but not quite.

The paperwork is easy, just print off the disclaimer or photo thing, fill it out and then photograph it with a digital camera and email it back, no big deal really.


----------



## Tom (12 Sep 2008)

I've just switched one of my entries out for my new Iwagumi, but as I've already done the photo release form I can't find another one to print out!!  :?  I've emailed Erik, so have to see what I need to do when I get a reply...

Tom


----------

